
Uber Reports First Quarter 2019 Results - kgwgk
https://investor.uber.com/news-events/news/press-release-details/2019/Uber-Q1-2019-Earnings/default.aspx
======
kgwgk
[https://investor.uber.com/files/doc_financials/2019/Q1/Q1-20...](https://investor.uber.com/files/doc_financials/2019/Q1/Q1-2019-supplemental-
slides.pdf)

